# Cannot get RX580 to work, all the RX5700 work



## erick3150 (Mar 10, 2021)

Thank you for all of you guys help. I did some more testing and have gotten different results. I am using a ASRock H110+ BTC Mobo, 8GB of RAM, and Intel Celeron CPU. I
-Made sure you have all the molex plugged into motherboard. 2 of them.
-Made sure the first gpu is in the long slot, the 16pin one
-I am using an Intel Celeron G3930 and have 8GB of RAM
I am also running HiveOS to mine for Ethereum.
I got the 3 RX5700 working. But for some reason, I cannot get any of the RX580 to work. I do not think its the risers because I swap them around and I still only get the RX5700 to work. So if I have the 3 RX5700 connected, and I connect one RX580. It does not show up on HiveOS, only the RX5700 do. Which if find strange. I can get the RX5700 working, but never 2 of the RX580. I can only get one RX580 to work if I unplug the rest of them.
I also
-Switched all the PCI to gen 1
-Disabled virtualization
-Enabled 4GB
-VT-D Disabled

1st gpu should be in pcie 3.0 16 slot. Then the second goes to the black slot closest to cpu. Then fill up the black slots before using any of the white ones.
I have 2 power supplies. One 600W one for the MB and 2 580s and a 1200W server PSU for the rest of the cards. And I dont think its the mobo because its band new.
What I am trying to figure out now is why none of the RX580 work together.
Thanks
Other things I tried
Things I tried.
-Updated BIOS
-Enable 4G encode.
-Set PCIe support to Auto, Gen1, Gen2
-Enable/Disabled onboard graphics.
-Preferred Legacy boot mode
-Disable virtualization.
Here are some pictures of HiveOS and the BIOS. The red cards are the RX580. Doesnt matter if I switch them around or change the risers with the RX5700. The RX580 always show up red.
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1mE8KS0iYk7aYsIrZpuQdVsXAzszHpRKc?usp=sharing


----------



## milewski1015 (Mar 10, 2021)

Have you also plugged in SATA power as per instructions from page 23 of your motherboard manual? Should be a SATA power connector to the right of the bottom Molex connector on the motherboard.

"Important: Besides the two PCIe power connectors, please connect the SATA power connector as well when you install more then three graphics cards. Make sure all the connected power connectors (4-pin, 24-pin and SATA) are on the same PSU; otherwise, the motherboard may be damaged."



			https://download.asrock.com/Manual/H110%20Pro%20BTC%2b_Black.pdf
		


Couldn't you have posted this in your existing thread about getting your rig to work? Might be important for people to know that you may have damaged the motherboard via wiring two different PSUs to the motherboard


----------



## erick3150 (Mar 10, 2021)

I believed that I had posted that in a different forum. But I found that my problem was that I was using a faulty CPU. I changed the CPU and only used one PSU for the motherboard. I had the SATA and Molex connectors plugged into the mobo. The problem I have is why only the RX5700 work and not the RX580. Doesnt matter how many I plug in or change the risers.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Mar 10, 2021)

could be the rx 580 is toast


----------



## erick3150 (Mar 10, 2021)

I have 5 of the RX580. None of them seem to work. They all show up red on the BIOS, even if I just connect one of them.


----------

